# MPGA478 Processors!



## boulder omen (Feb 15, 2005)

Im looking at buying a new processor for my PC ive found a little info about my Intel desktop board. my processor uses MPGA478 socket, ive found It uses a 533 MHz FSB so right now im looking for a processor with this Front Side Bus speed and the maximum Clock Speed for this is 1.30 to 2.80 GHz, ofcourse I want to get a 2.8 but when I search on eBay for it i find 478 pin PPGA's this will not work for my board right? I think im a little confused,


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

What Motherboard have you got? Name and Model #


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm wondering if you are talking about a µpga or micro pga478, which is the socket 478 or 478 pin processor. The maximum speed for a socket 478 processor with a 533MHz FSB is 3.06GHz. 

As oldmn has stated, it probably would be best if you listed you motherboard name and model number.


----------



## boulder omen (Feb 15, 2005)

ok ive found very little info about my board for some reason even when I used programs like Aida32 they give me little info about my mobo

Motherboard Properties: 
Motherboard ID 03/24/2003-i845G-LPC47M1-6A69VM3EC-00 
Motherboard Name Unknown 

Front Side Bus Properties: 
Bus Type Intel NetBurst 
Bus Width 64-bit 
Real Clock 100 MHz (QDR) 
Effective Clock 400 MHz 
Bandwidth 3200 MB/s


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Is this a Dell Dimension 2300 or ?


----------



## boulder omen (Feb 15, 2005)

Dell Dimension 2350* sorry I didnt mention that before, :dead:


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

From what I can find that mother board has a 400MHz FSB and should support a P4 2.6GHz or celeron upto a 2.2GHz .


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You may need to update the BIOS for it to support a higher CPU.


----------



## boulder omen (Feb 15, 2005)

k thank you very much, I have one fore question, does it support hyper threading and extreme graphics processors?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

If it only can support a 400MHz FSB then no, It will not support hyper threading or extreme edition processors. Those processors are only avalible in 533MHz or 800MHz FSB. Extreme graphics is part of your MB video. The Intel 845G chipset has Intel extreme graphics integrated into it.


----------



## Silversierra (Feb 12, 2005)

I found a 2.8ghz 400fsb northwood cpu for sale. It probably would work, but I'm not 100% sure, I guess it depends on the boards bios support.
http://powerleap.com/Processors.jsp
http://processorfinder.intel.com/sc...cFam=483&PkgType=ALL&SysBusSpd=ALL&CorSpd=ALL


----------



## boulder omen (Feb 15, 2005)

would i feel a difference in a 2.2 to 2.8 jump? would it even be worth it buying a new processor?


----------



## feddup (Oct 16, 2004)

*socket 478*

You might have problems finding socket 478 CPUs. They're getting more and more scarce. You might try ewiz.com . There was some talk of Intel releasing more socket 478s around the new year.

http://www.intel.com/design/intarch/pentium4/pentium4.htm?iid=ipp_embed+proc_p4p

Good luck!


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

boulder omen said:


> would i feel a difference in a 2.2 to 2.8 jump? would it even be worth it buying a new processor?


You do not notice the differance till you go back to the slower machine. 
IMO in your situation I would concider holding off and down the road buld a conplete new system. It can be fun and educational. :sayyes: 
But thats just an opinnion. :grin:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

oldmn said:


> You do not notice the differance till you go back to the slower machine.
> IMO in your situation I would concider holding off and down the road buld a conplete new system. It can be fun and educational. :sayyes:
> But thats just an opinnion. :grin:


Very true.


----------



## feddup (Oct 16, 2004)

*Dell upgrade?*

I'm not sure bios upgrades are even possible with a dell but I saw this processor at Newegg today and thought of this post.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819116178

I'm not sure it would work but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

It is the 533 FSB. :4-dontkno We found your board would support 400FSB.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Just to bump on the advice already given you, I just think that you would be very wise to hold your bucks for just a bit and build a new one as oldmn and Crazijoe suggested. The bucks you spend on this unit now would not give you enough bang for the buck to justify the jump you are trying to make. What I am saying, is that you will spend the money and then be disappointed that you still have technology that is fast becoming dated as new things are coming out. For slightly more bucks, you can make a move to better technology in my personal opinion.


----------



## boulder omen (Feb 15, 2005)

I completely agree and have decided to hold off, unless I can find a REALLY good deal on it, btw if the 478's are getting scarce wouldnt that mean they're also getting cheaper? I might just consider building a whole new system like previously stated.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

boulder omen said:


> if the 478's are getting scarce wouldnt that mean they're also getting cheaper? I might just consider building a whole new system like previously stated.


If the processor gets scarce, Does not mean it will get cheaper infact it can go the otherway with supply and demand. For example PC133 memory is expencive because they do not make it or as much of it and there are a lot of systems out there that still use it.


----------

